# Why are you gaining weight?



## The Educator (Mar 24, 2009)

This board needs more discussion evoking questions - so here's mine:

If you will, please share with us, what is it about the extra weight that turns you on. Is it the feel, the appearance, all of the above or something else?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoy the feeling of the extra weight and watching my body expand.
I have no clue why. Good Q.


----------



## The Educator (Mar 24, 2009)

It seems like an obvious question to ask on a weight gain board 

Anyone answering the first question please state how much weight you gained as well.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 24, 2009)

In the last year 40lbs 15 of that in the last 3 months.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 25, 2009)

Tracii said:


> In the last year 40lbs 15 of that in the last 3 months.



Thats a great gain, congrats!! :eat1:.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 25, 2009)

It is for me anyway.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 26, 2009)

Because it just feels so nice to put on weight and be bigger! Especially when you can feel that you are fatter....like when you can feel your stomach jiggling. 
And I LOVE it when I have grown out of clothes, it feels like such an achievement! Hasnt happened that much yet maybe its the novelty?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2009)

Feeling your tummy jiggle when you walk is a great feeling.


----------



## Van (Mar 26, 2009)

I personally like the waddling and the outgrowing my clothes. Feeling every part jiggle.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont waddle yet...but I think I am starting to walk differently since i've started gaining because the tops of my legs are now much bigger.
But I have just had to buy new clothes because all my pants no longer fitted! Does that mean i'm starting to get fat? :happy:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 7, 2009)

well i love food i love to eat and i love fat. it feels great


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 8, 2009)

Chaoticfate13 I couldnt agree more.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 8, 2009)

+1.Hear Hear!:eat2:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Chaoticfate13 I couldnt agree more.



hehe thank you, yup short sweet and to the point. i love being fat and i love that u all understand


----------



## GordoNegro (Apr 8, 2009)

It's too good, too hard to stop.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 9, 2009)

So, I wrote this perfect (much shorter) response to this earlier and then the internet ate it because I didn't post it right away!  

Anyway, the desire to gain weight has been a huge part of my life for a very long time. I've gained on and off (and even intentionally lost weight) many different times since I was about 12 or so. My current gaining endeavor has been my longest, most serious, and most satisfying.

Ever since I was a really young kid I have wanted to be fat. Not just kinda fat, but _really_ fat. The kind of fat that I never ever got to see in person living in the town that I lived in. I remember being obsessed with the Guinness Book Of World Records when I was 7. I would stare at the worlds fattest people section for hours and read as much of it as possible being that I was in first grade and didn't fully understand what was being said. At garage sales and library book sales I would always hunt down old copies of the Guinness Book Of World Records from the '60s and '70s and buy them. It was an obsession. I don't even know where the idea that I was meant to be fat came from. All of my family is very thin and always has been. My mom weighed in at a whopping 96 pounds up until 10 years ago. She is probably 130 or so now and thinks that she is gigantic. My only fat relative was my grandma on my dad's side, but I was never facinated by her weight or size in the least. It's just a desire that I've had ever since I can remember. In fact, my very first memory is of my father and I at our local grocery store and stealing cookies out of the bulk cookie bin when he wasn't paying attention. He caught me and I remember him telling me that I couldn't eat that many cookies because I would get fat. I remember me telling him that i wanted to be "a giant."  hahaha. 

As a child, and especially as a preteen, I started to think a lot more about how I felt that I was supposed to be a very fat girl. I always envied girls at school who were bigger than I was, yet at the same time felt a lot of pressure to be thin because of my family. I was very conflicted about it, but deep down I could recognize what I wanted and what I felt. I felt like the body that I was in was not the body that I was supposed to have. I guess you could say that I felt like my body was too small for me. Gaining was constantly on my mind and for the longest time there was nothing sexual about it for me. It was simply that I felt ugly at my current size and like I looked entirely different from how I was supposed to. It did however, end up turning into a sexual thing around the time I was 11 or so. 

In my case, the strongest driving force behind my desire to gain weight has never been the sexual aspect. All of that said, the sexual aspect of things are definitely motivating as well. Gaining has been the most sexual experience of my life. Sex has become more and more amazing and intense and my orgasms as well the bigger that I get. I can't imagine what I will do when reality sets in and I have to stop gaining. It is a most unpleasant thought. I love feeling and seeing the way my movement changes as I have gotten bigger. Parts of me that never used to jiggle now do and I love that. I love feeling the way that I move now and comparing it to how moving used to feel. I love being able to eat whatever I want, whenever I want, and eat as much of it as I want. I love outgrowing my clothes because it means I have a totally legitimate reason to buy a new outfit. But most of all, I love finally starting to feel like I look like how I was meant to look.

I don't think that this is exactly the response the OP was expecting as it's kind of heavy in comparison to the other responses, but it's the total and complete truth as to why I choose to gain. This post is a million times long than it needs to be, but whatever. I'm exhausted and fighting a crazy headache, so sorry about the crazy punctuation/grammar/thoughts.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Apr 9, 2009)

This is why i like women that loves weightgain, Ivy has described so prefectly what i really couldn`t articulate for years., great post!! :bow:




Ivy said:


> In my case, the strongest driving force behind my desire to gain weight has never been the sexual aspect. All of that said, the sexual aspect of things are definitely motivating as well. Gaining has been the most sexual experience of my life. Sex has become more and more amazing and intense and my orgasms as well the bigger that I get. I can't imagine what I will do when reality sets in and I have to stop gaining. It is a most unpleasant thought. I love feeling and seeing the way my movement changes as I have gotten bigger. Parts of me that never used to jiggle now do and I love that. I love feeling the way that I move now and comparing it to how moving used to feel. I love being able to eat whatever I want, whenever I want, and eat as much of it as I want. I love outgrowing my clothes because it means I have a totally legitimate reason to buy a new outfit. But most of all, I love finally starting to feel like I look like how I was meant to look.
> 
> I don't think that this is exactly the response the OP was expecting as it's kind of heavy in comparison to the other responses, but it's the total and complete truth as to why I choose to gain. This post is a million times long than it needs to be, but whatever. I'm exhausted and fighting a crazy headache, so sorry about the crazy punctuation/grammar/thoughts.


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

Ivy said:


> So, I wrote this perfect (much shorter) response to this earlier and then the internet ate it because I didn't post it right away!
> 
> Anyway, the desire to gain weight has been a huge part of my life for a very long time. I've gained on and off (and even intentionally lost weight) many different times since I was about 12 or so. My current gaining endeavor has been my longest, most serious, and most satisfying.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is a great post and in line w/ my experience. I was fascinated by Guiness Books. Always asked for them for Xmas and stuff, b/c of the fattest people section. And like you said, this was way before it was a sexual or explicitly sexual fixation. 

It really is the damnedest thing, and completely impossible to explain to someone who's not into it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Well put, Ivy!:happy:


Dennis


----------



## CCC (Apr 9, 2009)

I think Ivy's post just enabled me to have a crucial flashback...

It was Christmas 1999. I received the Guiness Book of World Records "Millenium Edition" as a gift, and for the next few months could not stop turning to the page with the picture of Teighlor in a bikini. I was around 10, and although I didn't necessarily feel anything sexual going on, it was my first FA moment.

Sorry for going off-topic, but yeah- amazing post Ivy.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 9, 2009)

Ivy said:


> This post is a million times long than it needs to be, but whatever.


it may be long, but i think it's just the post this thread needed - concise, eloquent, earnest, and adds _a lot_ to the discussion at hand.

thank you for sharing your story with us humble DIMmers 

what's more... thanks for totally jogging my memory of older copies of the Guinness Book. when i was in elementary school, i used to fawn over the "Fattest Women Ever" pages for _hours_


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd forgotten about my childhood Guinness Book obsession. Sheesh, there are so many parts of my early life that show my attachment to fat--and I never put it together. Thanks, Ivy. As always, you're my heroine.


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread reminds me why I come here.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Apr 10, 2009)

+1 to the Guinness fattest people section. I remember being a kid and wondering what those huge women felt like and I thought the 700lb apiece twins on the motorcycle was cool as hell...


----------



## idtentional (Apr 10, 2009)

you express yourself very well and are living your dream.
rock on!
id


----------



## Ivy (Apr 11, 2009)

woah! thanks for the feedback/rep. i was pretty hesitant about posting that.

as far as the guinness book thing goes, it's really funny to me that so many of you guys/gals can relate to that. i think i had like 10 of them at one point. worlds fattest people page was dog eared in all of them, of course.


----------



## vermillion (Apr 12, 2009)

Ivy said:


> felt a lot of pressure to be thin because of my family. I was very conflicted about it, but deep down I could recognize what I wanted and what I felt. I felt like the body that I was in was not the body that I was supposed to have





~nods~...yes yes yes


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't really like being heavy. I did like the sense of being in control of my body during my youth when I did weight lifting. I love heavier women, however. I like the femininity of heavy women. 

I was married to a lusty woman who had been heavy in her youth but who had a near obsession with being thin during our 21 years together. During the first year of our separation, she blamed me for her being thin. She gained perhaps 50 pounds during that year. Then during the first year after our divorce, she lost the weight again. I don’t think that I had anything to do with that. During our time together, I often enjoyed fantasies of her being about 50 pounds heavier that she was when we were together. 

My awareness of my attraction to heavier women is fairly new to me. I am still in some development of that interest, in part, because I have been celibate since April 1992. For a long time, this did not matter because my medication for depression pretty much destroyed my libido. Recently, I don’t always take it and my libido has returned like that of a teenaged boy. 

I have a lot of sexual fantasies and think about making love almost all the time. I suddenly miss that part of life. My fantasies very often have to do with nice round women. Just now, I like heavy but still somewhat firm but that could and probably will change. I do get off on looking at images of very wiggly women. 

I have an awful crush on a neighbor who has gained weight during the time we have been neighbors. Her looks really turns me on. 

I want a large woman to crawl on and over me and just let me have my way with her--all of her. I also have a fetish about women with short hair or bald heads. That sometimes plays into fantasy. I am ready to move back into being a love and not just a little boy getting off on pictures on the web.

I hope I have not offended anyone. I am just reporting on where I am. I would love to share a nice round woman becoming a woman with folds and all that I get to see here. It would be great sharing that growth with a lover.

I would do almost anything she might want to do to be with some of the women who post here. Thin women just don't arouse my interest anymore. 

I was a good lover in 1992, except for the interference of medication. I think I might still be a good lover for an old man.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 12, 2009)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I don't really like being heavy. I did like the sense of being in control of my body during my youth when I did weight lifting. I love heavier women, however. I like the femininity of heavy women.
> 
> I was married to a lusty woman who had been heavy in her youth but who had a near obsession with being thin during our 21 years together. During the first year of our separation, she blamed me for her being thin. She gained perhaps 50 pounds during that year. Then during the first year after our divorce, she lost the weight again. I dont think that I had anything to do with that. During our time together, I often enjoyed fantasies of her being about 50 pounds heavier that she was when we were together.
> 
> ...


Little correction. I am not looking to make love to an old man!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the correction Ted I was a bit miffed.LOL


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 12, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks for the correction Ted I was a bit miffed.LOL



LMAO. I found it highly amusing that the poor man felt the need to clarify his comment. But then felt bad for finding the clarification amusing.  Now I dont feel bad.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 12, 2009)

I just wasn't sure if he shouldn't have posted in the GLBTQ section.
Now I know LOL.:doh:


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 13, 2009)

Even with what I said, I think that I _am myself _at the weight I am now rather than at the weight I was during my heavy dieting and exercise years, but my doctor wants me to get rid of these lovely feeling pounds. That is the main reason I balk a bit with it. I think that I might be a nice love object for someone at this weight! I am not negative about GLBTQ--just have never gotten there-yet! I enjoy my new body even though for years I had a hard buff one. 

I think we all are generally sexual though some people might not be! I know that I went for almost 20 years with low libido but medication played into that experience. I do find the posted images of women here THRILLING.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't want any lover to do something wrong for her health, but I confess that watching women gain weight is an intense turn on for me. To watch a former lover to gain from 120 or maybe 130 pounds to 180 pounds and the dream of her gaining to 230 or more drives me wild with desire. I love watching as firm turns to tight and tight turns to jiggles and more--much more. I dream of her covering me with her folds and secret places.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2009)

I like a man that knows what he wants.
Ted thats a really erotic train of thought you have going there.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 15, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I like a man that knows what he wants.
> Ted thats a really erotic train of thought you have going there.



Damn straight thats a really erotic train of thought Teds got going! HAWTTT!!!:blush:


----------



## ffju (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that thoughtful post Ivy. So much there echos my own experience, down to the age you were when you realized there was a sexual aspect to gaining and that Guinness book. 

To answer the OP's question...I don't know. I really don't. For me, gaining is only a fantasy and not something I do in reality. But (being very frank here), it is a genuine fetish, in that I can't get interested in sex unless there's a weight-gain feeder-feedee fantasy running in my head. 

I've talked to therapists about it and they had no clues to the why.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 15, 2009)

but reality would be better--much better. I feel that my life--my sexual life--has passed me since my divorce from a lusty woman way too many years ago. But I am always hopeful! :eat2:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 16, 2009)

My story is similar to Ivy's.

I've been intentionally gaining weight off and on since I was 9 years old. I've always been fat, and I have a lot of fat family, but I'm by far the biggest.

When I was growing up I was fascinated by all things fat. Cartoons where one of the characters is fat or gains weight (anyone remember that Doug episode? Oh yeah, loved that) were great, and when they would come on TV I was embarrassed for liking them so much so I tried to make sure no one was around before "enjoying" them with my belly hanging out, resting my hand on my girth and eating something. Like Ivy, I also enjoyed the world record books. Gaining became more sexual to me the older I got as well. I didn't know what that "warm feeling" was until after I hit puberty.

The aspect I enjoyed the most was stuffing myself. I have fond memories of packing a huge lunch and hiking up to the big rasbperry patch above our property and binging. I popped buttons on a couple pairs of pants on different occasions. I really wanted to see my belly get bigger. I also enjoyed squeezing into tight spaces, such as booths and especially the desks at school as I got older.

A couple times I went through phases where I wanted to lose weight, to be "normal," but it never lasted long. My love of fat was too strong.  I was also attracted to other fat people, men and women alike, though I didn't realize I was bi until college.

I weighed 220 in 5th grade, 10 or 11 years old. I was tall too, tallest in my class until the boys caught up in middle/high school. In 9th grade I was 250 or so. In 10th I slowly shot up to 280. About that time I discovered the bbw/fa community online and I was 330 by the time I graduated. Modeling and all that soon followed and I gained to a high weight of about 365 before becoming ill and losing down to 340 (also, my parents and family discovered my modeling), and I'm currently sitting at about 345. Most of the time I'm not gaining, rather I'm "going with the flow" and if I lose I lose, and if I gain I gain. I don't worry about it and I don't keep track of it. Then once in a while I get the urge to gain, so I do. This current one is going to be fun because I'm keeping real track of it with my new livejournal. I felt I needed to make an event of it since I've been outta the loop for over a year.

In a nutshell, I gain because it's a central part to who I am as a person. I wouldn't be me if I wasn't fat. I have more confidence in myself. I love my soft curves. I feel very feminine. I have DDD breasts I wouldn't change for the world, and my rear is my biggest asset. I'm in good proportion and my weight doesn't hinder me from doing anything I want to do. Also, like Ivy said, who wouldn't love eating what they want, when they want, and how much they want? It's complete freedom. I don't know how people can live with denying themselves everything. We're only on this earth so long, and while I'm here I'm going to enjoy it.

I've always said I'd rather die at 60 living happily than die at 90 being miserable. And I would be miserable if I wasn't fat. It's who I am, and I'm making no apologies for it.

~Aurora


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 17, 2009)

Aurora said:


> My story is similar to Ivy's.
> 
> I've been intentionally gaining weight off and on since I was 9 years old. I've always been fat, and I have a lot of fat family, but I'm by far the biggest.
> 
> ...


What a great post. Thank you. Good for you!


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Again my story seems similar to alot of people's on this site, liked the heavy people in the world record books. I have always wanted to be big. Now I am giving myself that chance. 
Just kicking back and eating what I want, freedom at last.
Now I can just stuff myself, and see what those extra pounds do to my body.

The main reason why I want to gain is that it gives me more freedom, freedom of how I want my body to look and feel. 
I love the feel of the new fat appearing. Also how the fat affects my body.....:happy:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 19, 2009)

Hear Hear!!


----------



## edino (Apr 24, 2009)

In my young years I was always amazed with fat bodies and this motivated me not to reduce weight when I started gaining. This progressed so much that it became my target to gain weight. I had my ups and down (that I wanted to desperately reduce again), but that was all temporally. I'm now at a healthy 565lbs and love it. There is a side in me that wants to reduce for health reasons... but right now, the side that wants to stay fat is much stronger. This is not something I can say everyday; my friends will think I'm crazy if I'd tell them... Glad we have this forum....


----------



## GermanChris (Apr 25, 2009)

Really great post! We casn thank god for your comeback!

Chris



Aurora said:


> My story is similar to Ivy's.
> 
> I've been intentionally gaining weight off and on since I was 9 years old. I've always been fat, and I have a lot of fat family, but I'm by far the biggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocean (Apr 28, 2009)

My original weight gain was unintentional, I've been skinny for the greater part of my life, and it was only when I left school that I started to actually gain weight. It was a combination of having a job where I sat around a lot, left over bakery goods for _free_ at the end of my shift, and a lack of exercise that I used to get by walking to and from school, gym class, and actually going to the gym in my spare lessons. 

I only really noticed when my gorgeous Pepe jeans were getting more and more difficult to put on, vain as I was, I had to lie down on my bedroom floor for a good ten minutes to force myself into them. That worked until one day I just _couldn't_ do them up without severely chafing the side of my thumb, and after a lot of tears and frustration, I couldn't even hope to pull the zipper up. I tried wearing a long t-shirt to cover up the fact my flies were undone, and I actually went through that pain for a couple of weeks, even when the jeans were actually pinching and leaving imprints on my skin from how small they were on me.

Eventually I couldn't do them up at all. I got so annoyed I just pushed my belly out as far as it could go as if to prove something over those stupid jeans, and found myself fascinated by how big it had gotten. Like others have said, I've always had a fascination for bigger people, especially the process of people actively _getting_ bigger, re-watching inflation/weight gain scenes in cartoons almost obsessively, and stuffing myself with clothes at night to feel bigger. That kinda faded when I was a young teenager, but came back in full force when I outgrew my favourite jeans. In my eyes, I was fat, even if looking back I was barely chubby. 

So in my mind if I was fat, then I had the desire to force myself to be bigger, if I was going to be fat, then I wanted to be *fat*. From there on out I would eat all that I could, even forcing myself to when I wasn't hungry, not satisfied until my stomach was literally sticking out in pain. I would eat double bacon sandwiches for breakfast, with a packet of crisps, a chocolate bar, a pint glass of full fat coke, and if there was anything leftover to pick at, I would. I'd eat cheeseburgers, chips, crisps one packet after another, and down as much soda as I could stomach. I would even force myself to finish off whole boxes of chocolate at once, just with the satisfaction that it was all going to getting fatter. And at work, I would ravage the bakery section leftovers, eating the stuff I didn't even want just because it was there. 

It was a mixture of a desire of food, and the fact that being so out of control of my body was an actual turn on for me. When my clothes got too tight, it was nothing but great, when the scales went up, I'd binge just to make them go up that little more. Christmas was just an excuse to stuff my face, which was when I started to get comments about my weight, since I had always been so slim. It really hit me when someone was describing me to a customer, you know, to point me out, and they said 'the *chubby* red head'. It sounds strange, but that's when I realised that I really was overweight now, and afterwards I spent forever looking over pictures of myself skinny, and of myself fat. 

I realised that I wasn't eating so much for the pleasure of eating, I was doing it as a form of self harm in a way, my kink was me being out of control, being something I wasn't so keen on. It wasn't healthy since I had gained weight so fast from such unhealthy stuff, and mentally, it wasn't right that I was forcing myself to eat lots and become fat as a punishment, in a sense. From there on I ate healthily, exercised, and dropped all of that weight and then some. I don't think I have a healthy attitude to food now, I don't eat a lot, and sometimes not at all. I don't obsess over any weight I gain, and a part of me would like to be chubby again, because there was a small part that was really attracted to that form.

But as I said, I'm vain, and being thin is something I like. As attractive as I find massive weight on others, at the moment, I'm not ready for it on myself again. Well its hard to explain, I do and I don't, it's just... I can't say one way or another. So the answer is that I both want to stay thin, and to become chubby again.

..and wow. That was long.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't think I have a why or reason, other than I'm through with restricting myself. 

My weight has fluctuated for years. As a young child, I was very chubby; 9 years old I was over 100lbs, and always steadily gaining weight because I loved to eat. Senior year in high school, I was at my biggest ever at the time of 280lbs.

Then I started loosing weight around that time after going to the doctor for help. I lost over 100lbs with medication and some of it on my own. At the time I started my first job the following year, I was 174lbs. 

The job I took was a fast food one, and one of my favorite places to eat. We could eat for free at breaks and was allowed almost anything. Over the course of the first four years, I packed back on nearly 50lbs to 220lbs. 

At the time, I sort of freaked about getting big again and started a diet, which just consisted of bringing a home-bagged lunch of better foods. I dropped about 10lbs and held steady at 210 until I broke up with an ex-best friend later in the year. Out of depression, I lost another 20lbs. 

Then the beginning of 2007 brought a lot of changes to my life. I moved out on my own for the first time to live with a now ex-roommate. My schedule changed with the fact I was helping to care for said roommate's baby at the time when she was at work. I started eating later and later, and more because I was so hungry by the time I got around to eat. Sometimes I got confined to the apartment with the baby if her mother forgot to leave me her carseat and I became so bored, I began to snack; a _lot_. 

My weight quickly crept up again and I did think about going back to that diet I did before, but I was so tired of battling it all. I liked the fact of eating what I wanted, when I wanted and how much I wanted. So I gave up the fight and let it go. And go I did. :blush: My weight is currently the highest it's ever been at over 300lbs, packing on over 100lbs in a year and a half.

I've never been this big before, my belly so round and bulging, and so hungry; all the time now. I've wondered every now and then if I should lose some of this weight, but then I've come to like how my upper belly just overflows the waistband of my pants. I love to feel how round my belly has grown and is still growing. I've even considered gaining another 25-30lbs, but I think I want to find someone to help me get those pounds.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Ivy said:


> So, I wrote this perfect (much shorter) response to this earlier and then the internet ate it because I didn't post it right away!
> 
> Anyway, the desire to gain weight has been a huge part of my life for a very long time. I've gained on and off (and even intentionally lost weight) many different times since I was about 12 or so. My current gaining endeavor has been my longest, most serious, and most satisfying.
> 
> ...



Quoted in its entirety because I would've said the same thing if I hadn't read Ivy's post first.

I feel that I am finally at home in my body now that I'm at my heaviest. It's such a blissful feeling...I'm constantly enthralled with it and really never want it to end.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Apr 28, 2009)

Ocean said:


> My original weight gain was unintentional, I've been skinny for the greater part of my life, and it was only when I left school that I started to actually gain weight. It was a combination of having a job where I sat around a lot, left over bakery goods for _free_ at the end of my shift, and a lack of exercise that I used to get by walking to and from school, gym class, and actually going to the gym in my spare lessons.
> 
> I only really noticed when my gorgeous Pepe jeans were getting more and more difficult to put on, vain as I was, I had to lie down on my bedroom floor for a good ten minutes to force myself into them. That worked until one day I just _couldn't_ do them up without severely chafing the side of my thumb, and after a lot of tears and frustration, I couldn't even hope to pull the zipper up. I tried wearing a long t-shirt to cover up the fact my flies were undone, and I actually went through that pain for a couple of weeks, even when the jeans were actually pinching and leaving imprints on my skin from how small they were on me.
> 
> ...



That is sweet and erotic and sad all at the same time - sweet that you enjoyed it so much, and wrote about it so elegantly; erotic because of your vivid descriptions (and the pictures of you on the other thread showed that you carried the weight really rather well, too), and sad that it didn't work out for you in the end.

You know, subtle and slow weight gain can be just as alluring as gaining weight very quickly, and is far less problematic for your health (rapid fluctuations of weight - in either direction - can be harmful): the pleasure is spred out over a far greater time, and the anticipation of what is to come is all the more pointed.


----------



## stillblessed23 (May 6, 2009)

Aurora said:


> My story is similar to Ivy's.
> 
> Cartoons where one of the characters is fat or gains weight (anyone remember that Doug episode? Oh yeah, loved that)
> ~Aurora



The one when he went to his grandma's for the summer and came back fat! Omg I loved that episode as kid! I had forgot all about it until you brought it up. Now that I think about it that and the episode when homer gets really fat on the simpsons were some of my favorite. Of course Miss Piggy was my favorite t.v charecter.

I have told my story on dims before but it is very similar to Ivy's, Aurora's, and I am sure many others. I come from a family of big people so I think partially being big made me feel safe and loved. My family always tried to diet and lose weight and they NEVER wanted me to become fat. I remember sneaking my aunt's 3X clothes as a child, putting them on, and stuffing them with pillows. Just walking around when nobody was home imagining how I would look one day was such a treat for me. I could not wait to be fat. I was obsessed with fat people I only wanted to hang out with fat kids, naturally my best friend in first grade ended up being the fattest girl in class, and I drew pictures of fat people all the time. I snuck food when ever I could and did odd jobs around the neighborhood for money. I would go to the sub shop everyday after school in middle and high school and have a sandwich and fries before dinner. I just loved the way it felt when I was full, and I loved seeing new fat on my body. Before I even realized my aunt's old clothes fit me and some were too small. I of course have battled with this feeling of enjoyment from gaining and the desire to loose so that I can be "normal." I want to be healthy, I want to have kids one day...It is hard to swallow when being fat makes you physically so happy and when looking at other fat people is so visually appealing to you, and you know the reprocussions that these choices could have. If I had it my way I would be 400 lbs and I would love it. But I know that realistically that does not go well with the type of life that I want for myself. So for now I will enjoy myself at the size that I am, go with the flow, and hope for the best.


----------



## bigwideland (May 8, 2009)

The Educator said:


> This board needs more discussion evoking questions - so here's mine:
> 
> If you will, please share with us, what is it about the extra weight that turns you on. Is it the feel, the appearance, all of the above or something else?




As other have said and I agree, I enjoy the feel of being bigger and seeing how part of my body get bigger, rounder, extra folds are also good. I enjoy the eatting and planning to eat, also enjoy cooking. I have gained 100lbs in the last year, after a loss of about 80 lbs. So only 20 lbs in the last 18 months all up.


----------



## bigwideland (May 8, 2009)

The other part of this thread about history of people, it has been great to read them, I too have had most of the early life feeling about bigger people and fat and the relation to identy that most seem to have. It is a shame that this is still such a social taboo, expect on here clearly.

The fist time I realised that I was so wured to be turned on by fat and gaining was when I was 8 or 9 in the school was abook called the Fat Cat by Jack Kent, it is a story about a Cat that just starts eatting every thing it see and meets, and jsut gets bigger and bigger, I was in love with that book and recall having dreams about over eatting, gaining from that time on.

The story was based on a Danish fairy tale that could be hundreds of years old, so the concept of gaining must be very old, the history of gaining woiuld be a intersting history to research and write.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 10, 2009)

Well, originally it wasn't for fun or on purpose.
I was kicked from my parents house at a young age and stayed with my best friend now spouse. I was terribly depressed and found comfort in food, I use to actually be very skinny, but I didn't care about my looks, no self esteem will do that to 'ya. 

I just ate a lot from then on, I felt just a little bit happy when I ate, the world seemed like slightly less of a bad place. So, I didn't bother to stop when I put on weight, and nobody said anything to me for fear that it might make things worse for me. So, over the course of like three years I put on 70-80lbs, I forget. By that time, my life was looking up, I was starting to get happy, all was great. So, I dusted myself off and suddenly realized that there was a lot more of me.

Not thinking about what I wanted, not understanding it, I decided to diet, exercise and lose the weight. Well, I came to lose like 25lbs before I realized something odd. I didn't like what I saw, I never really thought much about what I felt would make me look more sexy in MY opinion. So, for a while I hovered at the post diet weight trying to understand what was going on. I had no idea people could like being fat or find that attractive. So, thankfully I did go through that bout of depression, otyherwise I might never of realized this preference about myself.

So, not long after I decided to gain weight and see if I would like how I look more if I did. Turns out that I did, and I haven't really looked back since. So, in all of my quirkiness, I gain weight simply because I like how I look even more as I get fatter. I also like numerous other aspects of weight gain, from adjusting to the weight as I walk, to needing to buy new clothes, even reactions I get from people. It feels sort of... naughty? I like it a lot, it's just a shame that a lot of people who know me, associate my weight gain with depression. :doh:

Oh edit, I suppose it also helps that I just adore food and eating a lot.


----------



## sarrymue (May 12, 2009)

I have gained 5kg (about 12lbs) since last September. I don't gain currently, but I feel "too thin" so I would like to gain some flesh. There seem to be more pros than cons of wg for me: 

+ maybe sexier body (I would like to give adieu to my "ruler type figure")
+ curiosity, I like trying new things and gaining new experiences
+ excuse to shop (food, new clothes) 
+ looking forward to seeing reactions from people who I haven't seen for ages

- it's hard to put on weight
- uneasiness about how will people react


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2009)

It can be hard to gain at first but when your bodies metabolism takes over look out!
I'm at the point where gaining seems automatic.I see food, I eat it, I gain.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 14, 2009)

I have to say, I'm really envious of the people here who were able to freely realize and enjoy their love for being fat at such a young age. I recall hating every second of being fat when I was younger. My family and friends made sure to humiliate me as much as possible about my weight and speak poorly about fat people they knew or saw. My mother came from a chubby family but my father had ginormous fat women on his side. My dad had a sister who was well over 500 pounds and his mom was in the upper 300's, possibly more. My dad hated them both and their fatness horrified my mother as she saw me grow to resemble them in stature. She did whatever she could to prevent it. 

I carried a strong sense of shame about myself everywhere but in private I have vivid memories of staring at myself for hours in the mirror wondering what it was that was supposed to be so horrifying about my body. Amidst all this shameful loathing of myself was this odd and eerie sense of narcissism that I knew on some levels was unnatural. I thought full wide hips, soft curves, full breasts, lots of skin, plush arms, etc. looked fantastic. I would test my jiggle by moving around and then stopping suddenly to watch what would keep moving. I remember vaguely stuffing my bra and my jammies but honestly I didnt really need to. My body grew like gangbusters so I was preoccupied with watching the changes and pushing my weight around on happless boys in the neighborhood. Collecting things was never really my bag but I made mental note of famous people and folkloric figures who had bodies similar to my own and used it as validation. It was at those private moments I felt most human and alive if that makes sense. Otherwise the view of super fat women scared me because of everything I'd been taught to fear and be ashamed of. Heh, try relating to all THAT. 

As I gain I begin to lose that wretched weight. I'm tired of being terrorized by everybody else and made to feel bad about being who I am and being happy about it. I can't possibly get fat enough to equal that old burden, it's been horrible. I feel like I'm fighting for the right to exist and enjoy my existence as I am. Why not? Everybody else gets to. There are definitley still moments of aprehension since a lot of my interests are very much image oriented and I worry about my health like anyone else does. I just don't want to go back to trying to intellectualize myself into an alternative biology. There is nothing positive associated with that at all. I'm beginning to view this form of fat narcissism as a liberating blessing and not the mark of a freak who needs to be fixed.


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2009)

Like Ivy, I too was fascinated with the "Fattest People" sections of the World records books. I would like to gain weight, but no matter how hard I try, I just can't.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

the simple hedonistic nature by which I can indulge my total gluttonous side :blush:and eat as much as I wish as a princess with several servants that are only around to meet my needs lol...that and how soft I become, I love the softness of my belly and hips....


----------



## EMH1701 (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Stress
2. Have to eat cheaper foods
3. It's winter in Minnesota. 'Nuff said.


----------



## robingurl (Dec 5, 2011)

..mm probably all of the food, the fully belly afterwards, the arousal of being so full and being so naughty for eating WAY more than I should...the comments from family and friends about how big I'm getting...I just LOVE being fat and getting fatter....:3 its so much fun to gain!


----------



## BigFA (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with you Robingurl. The wonderful buzz of being "pleasently stuffed" with my belly filled to capacity is such a great feeling, knowing I have overindulged in a totally gluttonous manner. And I enjoy the comments on how big I have become. I too love getting fat!


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Dec 7, 2011)

Tracii said:


> It can be hard to gain at first but when your bodies metabolism takes over look out!
> I'm at the point where gaining seems automatic.I see food, I eat it, I gain.



I have to agree 100%.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 7, 2011)

First post, been lurking for a few months and finally registered. I didn't start out gaining on purpose. I started putting on weight after I hit 30. For some reason I just started loving to eat. I tried to fight it for a few years and then gave up after getting to 220. I started eating what I wanted and in a year I had put on 40 more pounds. In the last year I've really began to like the bigger me and gaining. I've been purposely trying to get bigger since June. I'm around 285 right now. I don't really have a goal weight, I just know that it's going to be a lot bigger than I am now So I'm gaining weight, because I love being fat and getting fatter too.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 8, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> As I gain I begin to lose that wretched weight. I'm tired of being terrorized by everybody else and made to feel bad about being who I am and being happy about it. I can't possibly get fat enough to equal that old burden, it's been horrible. I feel like I'm fighting for the right to exist and enjoy my existence as I am. Why not? Everybody else gets to. There are definitley still moments of aprehension since a lot of my interests are very much image oriented and I worry about my health like anyone else does. I just don't want to go back to trying to intellectualize myself into an alternative biology. There is nothing positive associated with that at all. I'm beginning to view this form of fat narcissism as a liberating blessing and not the mark of a freak who needs to be fixed.



I've read this so many times I want to ingrain this into my own psyche. . For several reasons Lily's perspective has struck an amazing chord with me. . It is straight to the point and says something I wish I could have said. . Well put, well stated, and while I'm sure it's been a journey. . It surely seems to be a liberating one. . I've always felt beauty is subjective, and on more times than I'd like to mention tried to "defend" (not the best term) my particular "preference", in feminine beauty. You can't explain anything to a closed mind... I don't consider my preferences a "fetish", I find women of all shapes and sizes beautiful in their own way. . It just how I am. . 

I do confess to finding the more rounded, fuller female form preferable, over the years we were married, my wife went from a smallish bbw, to a very large ssbbw. . She didn't like being fat, but she loved to eat. . Combine love of food with a metabolism that is conducive to gaining weight.. (to take a word or two from Tracii) "look out".


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (Dec 21, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> First post, been lurking for a few months and finally registered. I didn't start out gaining on purpose. I started putting on weight after I hit 30. For some reason I just started loving to eat. I tried to fight it for a few years and then gave up after getting to 220. I started eating what I wanted and in a year I had put on 40 more pounds. In the last year I've really began to like the bigger me and gaining. I've been purposely trying to get bigger since June. I'm around 285 right now. I don't really have a goal weight, I just know that it's going to be a lot bigger than I am now So I'm gaining weight, because I love being fat and getting fatter too.



Wow...after reading that comment and seeing your picture (I'm assuming that's you in your profile pic, you're _really_ cute btw) ...I've just decided that you're the most desirable woman in the world :wubu:
....try not to let the title go to your head:bow:


----------



## gonnabeBIG (Jun 5, 2012)

ahhhh weight gain

As I'm new to the weight actually sticking on me, I may have a different perspective.

I was underweight most of my life. Now that I've gone from underweight to overweight, I can say that I like feeling more confident about my size. How just looking bigger makes people consider me differently. I really love how soft I am and how my ribs are slowly dissipearing. I love when I run down the stairs how my body shakes. It's fun just taking up more space and every new inch just feels like an acomplishment. I really like seeing people that used to be bigger than me seem to shrink. I love seeing my stoumach press into my shirt more and more every day.


----------



## JimBob (Aug 13, 2012)

I need a pot belly. I'm relatively skinny with a little roll, and I want it to at least be able to stick out over my waistband when I sit down. I want it to be soft enough for a girl to rest her head on during a movie, and just big enough to rest a beer on if she rests on my shoulder. It's all I want.


----------



## extra_m13 (Sep 1, 2012)

i thank God that people like ivy are among us. personally i find gain weight very hot in woman... why? i love the look and the feeling. why? well, for every color is a taste is a guess.


----------



## FatLover456 (Sep 13, 2012)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what's more... thanks for totally jogging my memory of older copies of the Guinness Book. when i was in elementary school, i used to fawn over the "Fattest Women Ever" pages for _hours_



Haha. I used to love those old Guinness and Ripley's books, when I was little the first fat model I'd ever seen was through a ripley's book back in like grade 6 (of course I was always interested in the bigger ladies even before then), it was spectacular, in fact it was none other than Teighlor being recognized there as a successful model and actor.


----------



## JASmith (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, when I was gaining, it was for the belly. Pure and simple. I wanted a bigger one, and that's what I got.


----------



## Castbola (Sep 13, 2012)

I apologise, but, in my opinion, you are mistaken. Write to me in PM.


----------



## Castbola (Sep 13, 2012)

I regret, that I can not participate in discussion now. It is not enough information. But this theme me very much interests.


----------



## runningsoft (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a solid question, and I am sure many people have similar answers.

For me, I began gaining a short while ago when I met a lovely girl who taught me not to be afraid of fattening foods. 

I had a family that was very image-conscious, so a pound gain would result in remarks and comments. 

Currently I am happily gaining. I love the way it feels, wearing clothing that is tight and snug. I love that it keeps me warm and how it feels when I grab and giggle it. I started off about 150's and quickly gained to 160's and am currently up towards 170's. Goal is probably around 200, but there is no rush 

Here's my profile if anyone's curious: http://brosnan007.deviantart.com/


----------



## Weejee (Oct 7, 2012)

I gained because I liked the jiggle and bounce of my fat. Also, just looking fat is fun.

I got sick and lost a lot of weight. I'm still very sick and have to give myself these horrible shots in the stomach. Ran out of space on my stomach. Then I started gaining weight again. Just a few pounds, mostly from Trader Joes Chocolate chip cookies and also their wonderful candy bars.

The shots are easier now, because I have a new layer of fat on my belly!


----------



## kirk (May 17, 2013)

I so loved the Guinness world book of records as a kid and went the university to take out books on obesity so I could see pictures of the research subjects. My how the internet has changed the life of budding FAs


----------



## Skinnygainsfifty (May 19, 2013)

I was very skinny as a kid. I tried to find the root cause of developing this fetish, and the closest I can recall is when I saw a documentary of bbw fetishes. It was the first time I ever saw an overweight woman. I was roughly eight or so. It wasn't really a sexual feeling, but more of a fascination. Over time, after puberty I guess, fat really turned me on. When my friends would talk about some porno, it would be about some skinny chick with big tits or something (keep in mind teenage boys), and none of it ever aroused me. Then after the image of what I like became clearer, I started to gain weight myself. Starting at 130 pounds at 15, I ate and ate in secret so no one would know I was purposely gaining. At first it was tough to stuff so much food, then after a while it became second nature to me. One day I realized, wow I'm fat. I think the realization came when all of my old friends were calling me "fatty" or "tubby". At this point I was at my heaviest, 235 pounds. A 100 pound weight gain over the course of three years. Stretch marks, tight fitting clothes, belly hang, waddling. Everything about it came together and I was lost in lust. I couldn't wait for the day to be over so I could lock my door, eat, then play with my belly until I fell asleep. Then around 16~17 a lot of things where happening. The negative comments, the loss of friends, so many things. So, I snapped. For the last 5 years I have weighed 133 pounds. Now I have realized that this attraction is a part of me, and isn't going away. I feel stronger than I did then, so now I'm gaining at least 50 pounds back. I miss it all, feeling big, being big, tight clothes, out of breath moments, not fitting into places, just the whole package. It completes me almost. I don't know. 

So, the reason I'm gaining weight. It turns me on? I don't know really, I like it.


----------



## pbgainer (May 21, 2013)

I've only been gaining since Dec. of 2011. I've gained 50 pounds so far--and I absolutely love it. I was athletic and thin as a kid/teen... and I thought fat people were all a bunch of lazy people who just didn't care about their bodies... through my twenties I grew a little pot belly... in my thirties my belly got a little bigger. I dieted and exercised like a mad-man. From age 20 to 45 I probably lost a 1,000 pounds--but I gained 1,075... I went from 140 to 215... from a 32 waist to t 38. Then in Dec. of 2011 I went online to look for diet ideas--and discovered the fatosphere--I never left. I read every article, blog, etc. I could find.. I watched videos... I listened to podcasts and my entire outlook on body image changed.

I kicked dieting out of my life for good and thus far have grown from 215 to 265. My belly is definitely "large"... it's grown large and quite jiggly. My thighs are finally just now starting to become thick and soft... my lat ares a totally soft and jiggly -- including full-fledged man-boobs. 

Explaining why you like something is hard sometimes... you just do. When I first started gaining I thought 250 would be huge. Now at 265 I feel like I just started and I can't weight to hit 300. Somewhere between 240 and 260 I began to waddle... love it. I enjoy being the big guy in the room. 

I do care about my health. I do not believe that fat = unfit. I exercise a lot--my goal is to be a very fit--very fat man. Research is showing that this is absolutely possible.

I do enjoy outgrowing clothes. Last night I put a T-shirt on to sleep in--that I hadn't worn in a while and I thought, "Dude, did this thing shrink?" It was totally tight across my belly and the bottom of my belly refused to stay underneath--it kept hanging out... love it.

I just love everything about being fat--the jiggle, the softness, the mass, the food... the waddle. Getting winded when I go upstairs. My son loves to pat my belly now--so cool... I "plop" onto the couch now...and I have to scoot clear to the front before I even think about trying to get up... I don't fit anymore into some restaurant booths---and I love all of it... every roll... every jiggle... awesome.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2013)

I love to eat. I love food. I love to cook. I love the textures and the fullness. I have been obsessed with food pretty much since I was a kid. Food and the thought of food is delightful. Smell, sight, taste, touch. It is so much about the senses. I love to watch cooking shows and look at cookbooks. Ohhh cookbooks! With colored pics of course. Food is alluring. It's beautiful. It's sensual. 

I love the way my body feels when I gain. Fuller, softer. Especially in areas like my tummy, thighs and bum. Maybe I am weird but "new fat" feels more luxurious and soft to me. 

Some of it is hard to explain but that's the best I can do.


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I love to eat. I love food. I love to cook. I love the textures and the fullness. I have been obsessed with food pretty much since I was a kid. Food and the thought of food is delightful. Smell, sight, taste, touch. It is so much about the senses. I love to watch cooking shows and look at cookbooks. Ohhh cookbooks! With colored pics of course. Food is alluring. It's beautiful. It's sensual.
> 
> I love the way my body feels when I gain. Fuller, softer. Especially in areas like my tummy, thighs and bum. Maybe I am weird but "new fat" feels more luxurious and soft to me.
> 
> Some of it is hard to explain but that's the best I can do.



Would it be far to describe that as the sensuality of food and fat? Or is there more to it that the sensual pleasure alone (a broader 'warm fuzzy feeling' or something?)

I'm just curious because my own feelings may not be wildly different, but understanding the differences with someone else's feelings often ends up helping me getting a finer grasp on my own.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 3, 2013)

Tad said:


> Would it be far to describe that as the sensuality of food and fat? Or is there more to it that the sensual pleasure alone (a broader 'warm fuzzy feeling' or something?)
> 
> I'm just curious because my own feelings may not be wildly different, but understanding the differences with someone else's feelings often ends up helping me getting a finer grasp on my own.



Sensuality yes but it's so much more than that. It's like a secret that you get to keep all to yourself (or a partner if you and they so choose). Someone may just see you eating or walking around fatter but for me I am thinking/feeling all kinds of things about it. I think you can understand but man, it is really hard to describe. It's kind of a feeling that you just feel not so much have words for (at least for me) haha :happy:

Oh and one thing I certainly want to mention, it's not just the act of eating or getting fatter. It's the thought or imagining of it (more on the eating part). Watching film and/or reading. Take the movie Pride and Prejudiced starring Keira Knightley. The dinner table scenes! Oh my word! The food, the tea, the tableware. I love it and it really takes me in. Very descriptive literature describing a dinner and all the food does the same. It's quite thrilling! Food porn is really a good term. Porn for the *mind*! I am sure I sound like such a dork now


----------



## Tad (Jun 3, 2013)

Darn it, I was hoping you could describe that feeling....may not be quite the same feeling as I get ("We are all individuals!"), but I'm sure it would have at least helped me figure out how to describe it.

Certainly for me eating and the especially the planning of eating (and really a lot of life) have an extra piquancy when I'm letting myself gain.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry Tad! It's indescribable. Which is both awesome and frustrating


----------



## BigCutieMiley (Dec 4, 2013)

I decided to gain because, on top of being a feedee, I love the way I look. I think that my curves make me stand out in a crowd and put me in a whole other league!  My hips and my belly are probably my proudest accomplishment...so if I can add more to them and stand out more and look even more curvy...and get to fulfill my fat fantasies at the same time then I really am the luckiest girl in the world.


----------



## bbwsrule (Dec 4, 2013)

BigCutieMiley said:


> I decided to gain because, on top of being a feedee, I love the way I look. I think that my curves make me stand out in a crowd and put me in a whole other league!  My hips and my belly are probably my proudest accomplishment...so if I can add more to them and stand out more and look even more curvy...and get to fulfill my fat fantasies at the same time then I really am the luckiest girl in the world.



Very appealing description!


----------



## dblbellybhm (Dec 8, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Sensuality yes but it's so much more than that. It's like a secret that you get to keep all to yourself (or a partner if you and they so choose). Someone may just see you eating or walking around fatter but for me I am thinking/feeling all kinds of things about it. I think you can understand but man, it is really hard to describe. It's kind of a feeling that you just feel not so much have words for (at least for me) haha :happy:
> 
> To a great extent you have taken the words right out of my mouth or my mind. Even as a youngster I fantasized about fat and getting fatter. I have been thin but I never felt comfortable in my thin body. And when the weight came back on it was exciting as I grew out of clothes and people started commenting. It is definitely more a feeling thing than a describable thing. I think it has something to do with the roundness or the motion of my fat and that I am always aware of it. That's my take on it.


----------

